# Attempted Car Theft: wires cut with hacksaw blade thru door jamb.



## tailgunner (11 Aug 2013)

Hello all members.

Car central locking would not engage last week.  Brought it to my mechanic.  He knew exactlty the problem.  Car wires cut with hacksaw blade thru door jamb.  Getting common now he said knocks out central locking.  Items within car now easily robbed, car wont start though.  I dont have an alarm.


----------



## roker (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. Would this apply to all cars?


----------



## Billo (11 Aug 2013)

What make of car and where ?

Happened to me with Toyota corolla at Ardgillan Park. Cost €350 to repair.


----------



## Delboy (11 Aug 2013)

Happened to me about 3 years ago at UCD car park. Screwed up the central locking. 
Same as that, mechanic said it was a common type of repair they were having to carry out.  UCD washed their hands of it and said cars were parked at owners risk as per the signs!

Ford for the record


----------



## tailgunner (11 Aug 2013)

yes Toyota Corrolla as well.on the increase by all accounts


----------



## Petermack (12 Aug 2013)

Its a common occurence on commercial jeeps whereby the back door wiring loom is cut with a hacksaw blade to try and short the wires. The reason for this is that the central locking can pop open. This is probably why they cut the op's wiring loom on his door also


----------



## LS400 (12 Aug 2013)

This is proving to be a common way of breaking into cars alright. Not a good idea to be identifying the models applicable though.


----------



## JohnJay (12 Aug 2013)

Very common way to break in to a Toyota Landcruiser, I'm told. It happened to someone I know and the Toyota garage told him it happens very often.


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (13 Aug 2013)

"Not a good idea to be identifying the models applicable though."

JohnJay the above was a good piece of advice from LS400.


----------



## Palerider (13 Aug 2013)

"Not a good idea to be identifying the models applicable though."


Why..?.. I'd like to know, it may inform others when choosing a vehicle and the Crims know the makes anyway...


----------



## LS400 (13 Aug 2013)

Well, If they did`nt know before, they can now add Landcruisers to their list...or do you think some crims dont troll this site.


----------



## Delboy (13 Aug 2013)

I'd be fairly certain that joy riders don't read AAM! 

In the case of my car, their attempt at robbing it did'nt work anyways. Mechanic told me it's all a bit of a myth trying to break into a car in this manner


----------



## Delboy (19 Aug 2013)

Being discussed on Joe Duffy now as part of a different discussion on walkers and their cars being broken into


----------



## Sandals (20 Aug 2013)

actual footage of this on FB in a nass carpark, van being robbed, took 2.14seconds to rob €2000 worth of drills/tools etc. Had 7000 shares and Bosch have offered to cover his loss. 

On aside note, heard of a 60 yr old lady who when she went to drive out of her parking space, she couldnt see out the back window as bit of cardboard on window, out she got to remove it and this guy comes up to her and asks her for change, she spends a couple seconds looking and finds the change and then turns around to go into car and see a young lady looking into her car. The cardboard was stuck to the window, set up.


----------



## bstop (25 Aug 2013)

350 euro is very expensive for this repair. All that is required is to remove the door inner panel and the inner panel adjacent to the door. Pull the cut ends of the cables back into the door and side panel and connect a new piece of cable approx 400mm long to each cut end observing colour codes at each connection. No parts need to be purchased. Replace any blown fuses. Wrap insulation tape around the new section of cables. Its a DIY job if you feel able and would take 2 hours max.


----------



## jimb43 (25 Aug 2013)

not to be sounding thick????   DOOR JAM ????


----------



## Leo (26 Aug 2013)

jimb43 said:


> not to be sounding thick????   DOOR JAM ????



It's door jamb.


----------



## Leo (26 Aug 2013)

bstop said:


> 350 euro is very expensive for this repair. All that is required is to remove the door inner panel and the inner panel adjacent to the door.



It's DIYable as you describe, but a garage repairing that will just replace the wiring loom. Even still it's time consuming and labour is a significant part of the cost.


----------

